# "Esta criança mexe em tudo."



## Anelise Riva

Por favor, como poderia traduzir ao espanhol a frase "Esta criança mexe em tudo.", no sentido de que está sempre pegando tudo o que vê.
Obrigada!


----------



## will.espmx

Anelise Riva said:


> Por favor, como poderia traduzir ao espanhol a frase "Esta criança *mexe* em tudo.", no sentido de que está sempre pegando tudo o que vê.
> Obrigada!



*Este niño/chico/chamaco toca en todo.

Creo que "tocar" sea un buen correspondiente para el "mexer" del portugués, a ver si otros también concuerdan.*


----------



## Anelise Riva

Obrigada!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si fuera mi madre me hubiera llamado de "urguete". Urga en todo.Ahora viene mi duda: es "urgar" o "hurgar"?


----------



## zema

will.espmx said:


> *
> Creo que "tocar" sea un buen correspondiente para el "mexer" del portugués, a ver si otros también concuerdan.*


Sí, por acá sería común decir: Este chico _toca todo_ lo que ve.


WhoSoyEu said:


> Si fuera mi madre me hubiera llamado de "urguete". Urga en todo.Ahora viene mi duda: es "urgar" o "hurgar"?


  ¡Esa palabra es graciosa! . Me hiciste acordar a una tía que solía decirnos eso cuando se enojaba porque tocábamos algo que no debíamos. Ahora hace bastante que no la oigo; me parece que se está usando poco (o mucho menos que antes).
 Es hurguete, de hurgar y hurguetear. 
¿Donde nació tu madre? Porque entiendo que es un americanismo, de esta zona y países vecinos.


----------



## Anelise Riva

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Ignacio_arg

will.espmx said:


> *Este niño/chico/chamaco toca en todo.
> 
> Creo que "tocar" sea un buen correspondiente para el "mexer" del portugués, a ver si otros también concuerdan.*


*Também penso que fica bem "tocar" mas eu tiraria o "en" porque me soa estranho

Este niño toca todo.

Abraço!*


----------



## olivinha

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Também penso que fica bem "tocar" mas eu tiraria o "en" porque me soa estranho
> 
> Este niño toca todo.
> 
> *


Hola,
No debería ser este ni *Este niño tócalo todo.*
Te pregunto porque los pronombres son mi asignatura pendiente en español.


----------



## will.espmx

olivinha said:


> Hola,
> No debería ser este ni *Este niño tócalo todo. [No; los pronombres personales lo y los (masculinos) y la, las (femeninos) sólo deben usarse como complementos directos. Por ejemplo: Dáme estos libros --> Dámelos. El pronombre "los" reemplaza "estos libros".] Como se puede ver, el "lo" de tu ejemplo no reemplaza otro término, luego no es correcto su uso allí. Además se puede dar otras interpretaciones a su oración si le pone el "lo" al verbo tocar.*
> Te pregunto porque los pronombres son mi asignatura pendiente en español.


----------



## will.espmx

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Também penso que fica bem "tocar" mas eu tiraria o "en" porque me soa estranho
> 
> Este niño toca todo.
> 
> Abraço!*



No lo sabía. En portugués hay que poner la preposición _*en*_, puesto que el verbo "tocar" rigela.


----------



## Fanaya

olivinha said:


> *Este niño lo toca todo.*



Soa mais natural, acho eu. '_Tócalo_' é imperativo


----------



## will.espmx

Fanaya said:


> Soa mais natural, acho eu* eu acho **(fica melhor o sujeito anteposto ao verbo neste caso)*. '_Tócalo_' é imperativo



Sé que eres nativa y sabes más de tu lengua que yo, pero ¿qué función tiene el *"lo"* allí? Que yo sepa *"lo"* es complemento directo y reemplaza algun sustantivo o expresión dicha anteriormente. Si digo:* Este niño lo toca todo*, me pregunto ¿Qué toca el niño?. *"Lo"* debe tener alguna referencia. A ver si estoy equivocado, pero ¿lo correcto no sería *Este niño toca todo lo que ve*? ¿No te suena más natural así?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

olivinha said:


> Hola,
> No debería ser este ni *Este niño tócalo todo.*
> Te pregunto porque los pronombres son mi asignatura pendiente en español.


*Este niño tócalo todo: *Es una construcción, correcta, muy usada en el norte de España (Galicia, Asturias) en el resto es más normal decir "Este niño lo toca todo".

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por aquí cambiamos el verbo "tocar" por "tentar", cuando se trata de "niños tentones". 

Abraços.


----------



## zema

will.espmx said:


> Si digo:* Este niño lo toca todo*, me pregunto ¿Qué toca el niño?. *"Lo"* debe tener alguna referencia. A ver si estoy equivocado, pero ¿lo correcto no sería *Este niño toca todo lo que ve*? ¿No te suena más natural así?


  Es un caso particular el uso del “lo” cuando el complemento directo es “todo”. En estos enlaces se toca el tema y en ambos aparece la cita obligada al DPD (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas).
http://cvc.cervantes.es/foros/leer_asunto1.asp?vCodigo=33320
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2002171

  “Este niño _lo_ toca todo” es la forma más usual en español

  En Argentina también es común, pero es más frecuente omitir el '_lo_' y decir “Este niño toca todo”. Ambas formas se consideran _por aquí_ correctas.

  Pero en otros países no es común omitir el '_lo'_ y supongo que no debe sonar nada bien hacerlo… Fue por este motivo que, en el post anterior, tras escribir "toca todo" decidí agregar “_lo que ve_” .


----------



## Fanaya

will.espmx said:


> Sé que eres nativa y sabes más de tu lengua que yo, pero ¿qué función tiene el *"lo"* allí? Que yo sepa *"lo"* es complemento directo y reemplaza algun sustantivo o expresión dicha anteriormente. Si digo:* Este niño lo toca todo*, me pregunto ¿Qué toca el niño?. *"Lo"* debe tener alguna referencia. A ver si estoy equivocado, pero ¿lo correcto no sería *Este niño toca todo lo que ve*? ¿No te suena más natural así?



Que eu saiba, 'acho eu' está correcto em português de Portugal.

Quanto à frase, como disse o zema, é a forma mais habitual em Espanha. Sei que é redundante e, de facto, neste caso, desnecessário, mas em Espanha costumamos duplicar o 'lo', soando mais natural aos nossos ouvidos. Não tenho interesse pelas razões teóricas, simplesmente saliento o facto de usarmos esta estrutura habitualmente com 'todo', provavelmente com um intuito de ênfase, mas tendo em conta que não sou especialista no tema, só posso acrescentar que eu utilizaria ambas as formas (porquê? é-me igual), mas '_ese niño lo toca todo_' parece-me mais natural. '_Ese niño toca todo lo que ve_' está inegavelmente correcto, mas penso que o falante possui uma consciencialização de economia na linguagem, de modo que, sendo a primeira frase mais curta, usar-se-ia de preferência.

P.S. Sou um homem, apesar dum '_nick_' tão feminino


----------



## zema

Fanaya said:


> P.S. Sou um homem, apesar dum '_nick_' tão feminino


  Ya somos dos entonces, Fanaya . Esto por ponerme el nick sin pensarlo un poco... En portugués supongo que es evidente, pero en español la terminación en _a _es traicionera!


----------



## olivinha

Fanaya said:


> Que eu saiba, 'acho eu' está correcto em português de Portugal.


Sim, correto em português.



Fanaya said:


> Quanto à frase, como disse o zema, é a forma mais habitual em Espanha.


A-ha! Por eso me sonaba tanto!!!



Fanaya said:


> Sei que é redundante e, de facto, neste caso, desnecessário, mas em Espanha costumamos duplicar o 'lo', soando mais natural aos nossos ouvidos. Não tenho interesse pelas razões teóricas, simplesmente saliento o facto de usarmos esta estrutura habitualmente com 'todo', provavelmente com um intuito de ênfase, mas tendo em conta que não sou especialista no tema, só posso acrescentar que eu utilizaria ambas as formas (porquê? é-me igual), mas '_ese niño lo toca todo_' parece-me mais natural. '_Ese niño toca todo lo que ve_' está inegavelmente correcto, mas penso que o falante possui uma consciencialização de economia na linguagem, de modo que, sendo a primeira frase mais curta, usar-se-ia de preferência.


Es que de verdad, me volvéis loca con tantos pronombres.


----------



## Fanaya

olivinha said:


> Es que de verdad, me volvéis loca con tantos pronombres.



Es nuestra venganza por la enclisis y la proclisis  En cualquier caso, no es una cuestión de vital importancia teniendo en cuenta que el pronombre se puede omitir


----------



## olivinha

Fanaya said:


> Es nuestra venganza por la enclisis y la proclisis  En cualquier caso, no es una cuestión de vital importancia teniendo en cuenta que el pronombre se puede omitir


Ah, fala sério, Fanaya, até em _Era uma vez_... vocês conseguiram meter um pronome: _Érase una vez..._  Vamos, ¿qué pinta el "se" allí?
¿Es para que uno se vuelva loco o no? ¡Dí_melo tú_! (fíjate: en 4 sílabas -> 3 pronombres)


Bueno, bromas a parte, me encanta vuestro idioma.


----------



## Fanaya

olivinha said:


> Ah, fala sério, Fanaya, até em _Era uma vez_... vocês conseguiram meter um pronome: _Érase una vez..._  Vamos, ¿qué pinta el "se" allí?
> ¿Es para que uno se vuelva loco o no? ¡Dí_melo tú_! (fíjate: en 4 sílabas -> 3 pronombres)



Bueno, he de reconocer que, en este caso, me parece mucho más lógica la expresión portuguesa '_era uma vez_' o la francesa _'il était une fois_'. La verdad es que ese '_se_' no parece que tenga mucho sentido. Supongo que es un mero recurso literario. Pero como nosotros lo hemos "mamado" desde la cuna, nos suena hasta bonito


----------



## Anelise Riva

Sin querer, me respondieron ustedes una duda que tenía. Ya me había preguntado (sin tener respuesta) qué hacía esa "se" en "Érase una vez", pero nunca me dio por preguntarlo. Y mira que ahora me viene la respuesta! Gracias, una vez más!


----------

